# For real or Hollywood



## Dunc1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Saw a Chicago Fire tv episode where a new-to-me device was employed. Looks like a stick welder with a longer than usual rod (I did not see a ground lead) that was used to burn steel. The rod appeared to be burning before it was applied to the metal to be cut.
Is this for real or purely artistic licence?


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 4, 2013)

Carbon arc, used for cutting steel.


----------



## rhost (Dec 4, 2013)

Probably a thermic lance. If you saw it on a movie, they were probably using it to cut open a safe.


----------



## MikeWi (Dec 4, 2013)

Must be pretty hazardous to operate too. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_lance


----------



## tripletap3 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have never watched that show so I didn't see what they were using, but our tech rescue squad carries this one.  http://www.arcairslice.com/.


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 4, 2013)

Possibly a broco torch.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rods are available in various lengths, 14" is a common size. They consist of 6 steel rods and 1 magnesium inside a steel tube. Oxy is blown through the centre. A voltage is used to strike an arc and the rod is consumed fairly rapidly. Burns at 10 000 deg. Will cut most anything, even concrete, messily! Works underwater, which is actually what they were originally invented for.

Cheers Phil


----------



## FanMan (Dec 4, 2013)

Is that what is (or was) called a "thermal lance"?


----------



## Tamper84 (Dec 4, 2013)

It was a lancing rig, and what he struck it on created a little arc to light it, we always used a torch. Then all that was need was oxygen. Used them all the time at work. You can move a bunch of metal with one of those!!!!

Chris


----------



## sniggler (Dec 5, 2013)

Lance, slice, broco rod, are pretty much all the same magnesium rods in a copper tube so the oxygen blows down the center arc strike or torch to light it, it cuts damn near anything. 

We use it to pierce rivets that we can't punch out with the hell-dog and to burn rebar out of concrete when drilling large holes for for hilti bolts. It is a sledge hammer approach to demolition.

I have use the broco rods underwater and they are amazing a real goto tool for underwater demolition. The firefighter application for rescue sounds perfect. 

Better have full leathers those splashes of molten magnesium are unforgiven no respect for human flesh, when you have to burn rebar out of deep holes in old concrete it all wants to come right back out the hole at you:yikes:


----------



## Dunc1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Not certain which one but definitely of the Arcair/Broco persuasion.


----------



## donthack (Dec 5, 2013)

We use the ArcAir in our fire dept.  It is battery opperated, and it cuts just about everything, even bricks!  Because it is so unforgiving we have been phazing it out with other battery operated tools like sawzalls, and hurst tools.


----------



## Calibre (Dec 7, 2013)

The movie Thief with James Caan.


----------

